

A proposal for categories in C++ - uliwitness
http://orangejuiceliberationfront.com/a-proposal-categories-for-c/

======
terhechte
I like this idea. Categories have been one of my favorite Objective-C
patterns, too. It's also a nice way to separate huge classes into smaller
logically arranged pieces which makes it easier to not get lost.

